# Wegener's granulomatosis



## Zazula (May 7, 2009)

Είναι _κοκκιωμάτωση Wegener_ ή _κοκκιωμάτωση Βέγκενερ_ — μ' άλλα λόγια, μεταγράφουμε το όνομα ή όχι, όταν πρόκειται για μη ακαδημαϊκό, μη ιατρικό (δηλ. δεν πρόκειται για ιατρική γνωμάτευση) κείμενο; Στο Διαδίκτυο δεν το βρήκα πουθενά μεταγεγραμμένο, κι όλοι οι έγκυροι ιστότοποι το γράφουν _κοκκιωμάτωση Wegener_. Έτσι μάλλον θα το γράψω κι εγώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την αποφύγω την απορία: Πώς μετριέται η δημοφιλία μιας πάθησης, νόσου κλπ ώστε αυτομάτως να γνωρίζουμε ότι μπορούμε να τη μεταγράφουμε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη (λχ Αλτσχάιμερ, Πάρκινσον κλπ);


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πώς μετριέται η δημοφιλία μιας πάθησης, νόσου κλπ ώστε αυτομάτως να γνωρίζουμε ότι μπορούμε να τη μεταγράφουμε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη (λχ Αλτσχάιμερ, Πάρκινσον κλπ);



Χμμμ, καλό ερώτημα. Ίσως από τον αριθμό εμφανίσεων στα πρωινάδικα; 

Πάντως για το όνομα της κοκκιωμάτωσης Βέγκενερ, δες κι αυτό:

_The American College of Chest Physicians (ACCP) awarded Wegener a “master clinician” prize in 1989. After his Nazi past was discovered in 2000, the ACCP rescinded the prize and, separately, a campaign was begun to rename Wegener's granulomatosis to ANCA-associated granulomatous vasculitis ._​


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> όλοι οι έγκυροι ιστότοποι το γράφουν _κοκκιωμάτωση Wegener_. Έτσι μάλλον θα το γράψω κι εγώ.


Γιατί θα το γράψεις στα αγγλικά; Η _κοκκιωμάτωση Βέγκενερ_ στον Πάπυρο δεν σου κάνει; Ή θα τον αναζητούσες στο Wegener;


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2009)

Μου κάνει (εκεί κοίταξα κι εγώ άλλωστε), αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί όλοι οι σχετικοί το κρατούν στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, ενώ σε περισσότερο γνωστές παθήσεις το αντίστοιχο μεταγράφεται.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2009)

Επειδή συνηθίζεται το λατινογραμμένο στα επίσημα, βολεύονται και τα ανεπίσημα (γιατί αλλιώς πρέπει να ψάξουν να βρουν τη σωστή προφορά / μεταγραφή και, αν δεν τη βρουν, να γίνουν θέμα...).


----------



## Katerina_A (May 12, 2009)

Πάντως, πολλές άλλες αντίστοιχης ή μη σπανιότητας ασθένειες χρησιμοποιούνται με τη λατινική γραφή. Για παράδειγμα, η νόσος Wilson, η νόσος του Crohn ή ακόμα και τα νησίδια του Langerhans, το σύνδρομο von Hippel-Lindau, κ.λπ.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με την δυσκολία της προφοράς, όπως λέει ο Προφέσορ, ή με κάποιο άγραφο κανόνα που λέει ότι αν μια ασθένεια φέρει το όνομα του ανθρώπου που την ανακάλυψε, αυτό (το όνομα) θα παραμένει με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. 
Εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι έχει περισσότερο σχέση με το πόσο γνωστή είναι η νόσος. Εξού και σκέτο (και μεταγραμμένο) Πάρκινσον και Αλτσχάιμερ...


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2009)

Μα είναι ονόματα που έχουν όλοι αυτοί οι επιστήμονες; (Να εξαιρέσω Πάρκινσον και Γουίλσον.) Από την άλλη, να λέμε πάλι καλά που δεν έχουμε και στην ιατρική τη λατινική διώνυμη ονοματολογία (ή μήπως πρέπει να τη λέμε διωνυμική;). Να έχουμε π.χ. _Insulae langerhansi_ για μετάφραση.

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ πάντως ότι τον εξελληνισμό τον βλέπουμε όταν ο όρος κατέβει στο ευρύ κοινό, κυρίως μέσα από τον Τύπο.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ πάντως ότι τον εξελληνισμό τον βλέπουμε όταν ο όρος κατέβει στο ευρύ κοινό, κυρίως μέσα από τον Τύπο.



Πρέπει πάντως να αποφεύγουμε τον *υπέρμετρο* εξελληνισμό: Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα διαβάσει στην εφημερίδα _Έθνος_ για ένα αγόρι που έπασχε από *"τετραλογία του φαλλού"*.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 12, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα διαβάσει στην εφημερίδα _Έθνος_ για ένα αγόρι που έπασχε από *"τετραλογία του φαλλού"*.



Πες τώρα ότι αυτό είναι το Tetralogy of Fallot! Αυτό δεν είναι εξελληνισμός. Αυτό είναι ασχετοσύνη.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα διαβάσει στην εφημερίδα _Έθνος_ για ένα αγόρι που έπασχε από *"τετραλογία του φαλλού"*.



Σαραντάκο, τρέχα! Τέτοιον αγνώριστο δύσκολα βρίσκεις.

Να φανταστώ ότι ο μεταφραστής είχε γράψει «τετραλογία του Φαλλό» και κάποιος διορθωτής φρόντισε για τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μου κάνει (εκεί κοίταξα κι εγώ άλλωστε), αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί όλοι οι σχετικοί το κρατούν στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, ενώ σε περισσότερο γνωστές παθήσεις το αντίστοιχο μεταγράφεται.



Έχω το δυσάρεστο προνόμιο να έχω δύο (2) γνωστούς που προσβλήθηκαν από τη νόσο. Βέγκενερ την ανέβαζαν, Βέγκενερ την κατέβαζαν.


----------

